# UNIX -lancement script SHELL -



## YouNix (31 Mars 2006)

salut à tous, SVP je cherche comment tester ou executer un script SHELL, 
et specialement à partir de l\'editeur vi 
// 
vi test.sh 
# i pour l\'insertion 
echo ceci est un test concernant les parametres 
echo premier param est : $1 
echo le secnd est : $2 
la totale est : $* 
<escp>:wq! 
// 
voila apres avoir ecris ce mini script je sais pas comment le lancer sur la ligne de commande 
Merci encore de pouvoir m\'aider...


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

Tu fais :
	
	



```
sh test.sh
```


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

```
$ chmod u+x test.sh
$ ./test.sh
```


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

C'est sûr que ça _pourrait_ marcher mais il me semble que notre ami a oublié le _shebang_ :
	
	



```
#!/bin/bash
```
 en tête de fichier.


----------

